# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Sipralexa in combinatie met omeprazol

## Leeneke

Hallo,

Ik zit met een vraag en hoop hier iemand te vinden die ook ervaring heeft in het nemen van sipralexa in combinatie met omeprazol voor de maag.
Ik neem omeprazol omdat ik (weeral van de stress) last heb van mijn maag.
Nu ben ik sinds gisteren sipralexa beginnen slikken omdat de dokter een depressie vastgesteld heeft. Ik neem al jaren Xanax tegen angstaanvallen, agorafobie en sociale fobie. Ben daarvoor in behandeling bij een psychiater. Maar mijn lichaam is die Xanax nu zo gewoon, dat ik er altijd maar meer en meer nodig heb om effect te hebben. Ik zit nu dus in een vicieuze cirkel, de fobische klachten zijn er terug, daardoor een depressie gekregen. Arts heeft me dus sipralexa voorgeschreven tegen de depressie maar ook tegen de angsten, in de hoop dat ik met dit middel de Xanax ga kunnen afbouwen.
Nu staat er op het bijschrift van Sipralexa dat omeprazol ervoor kan zorgen dat er meer sipralexa in je bloed terecht komt. Heb het hiervoor gehad met mijn psychiater en met mijn huisarts. Mijn psychiater zegt dat het geen kwaad kan om omeprazol te blijven nemen, wel dat er iets gebeurt in de lever waardoor er meer sipralexa wordt opgenomen in het bloed maar dat dit geen reden is te stoppen met omeprazol. Mijn huisarts die zei dan dat beide dingen niet samen gaan en ik beter stop met omeprazol, maar ik zit wel nog met een maagontsteking! :Confused:  
Wat ik me nu afvraag, stel ik neem omeprazol verder, ik krijg dus een hogere dosis sipralexa in mijn bloed, wat dan als ik stop met omeprazol, krijg ik plots een lagere dosis sipralexa in mijn bloed???? Met als gevolg minder werking van de sipralexa????? :Confused: 
Ik kan deze vraag stellen aan mijn psychiater maar heb pas binnen 3 weken een afspraak bij hem...

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Leeneke,

Ik zie dat deze post redelijk 'oud' is en dat er helaas nog niemand heeft gereageerd  :Frown:  Ik heb er zelf geen verstand van, dus kan je helaas niet helpen. Ik ben wel benieuwd hoe het nu met je gaat en of je je antwoorden hebt gekregen?

Groetjes Luuss

----------

